# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Lost Password

## erli

I have lost my password to get into the quiz room.
I don't want to register under a new name. I just want a new password, what do I do?
Help me PLEASE ::

----------


## connieb19

When you type in the wrong password isn't there an option for forgot password?  I'm sure it's happened to me before and you are emailed a new password. :Smile:

----------


## erli

I tried that but it just said "incorrect Password" or something like that, maybe I should keep trying until it gets sick of me.  ::  Thanks Connie.

----------


## connieb19

> I tried that but it just said "incorrect Password" or something like that, maybe I should keep trying until it gets sick of me.  Thanks Connie.


Oh I remember now, the same thing happened to me and I had to pm Niall and he  deleted my details for the chatroom and I registered again.

----------


## erli

Thanks your a gem. :Smile:

----------

